# Animal Crossing New Leaf Planner application



## ningyou (Nov 15, 2013)

*Animal Crossing: New Leaf Planner Application*

I recently made an Animal Crossing: New Leaf Planner Application also found here. 
It's currently available for PC and Android and its main feature is helping you remember meeting with villagers, events etc.
I won't post all of the features on the different versions since that all on the blog I linked above.

*PC VERSION:*
Screenshots

*ANDROID:*
Screenshots

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The reason I'm posting it here is of course for more people to see it, but also because I would like suggestions for new features and/or general feedback. Any ideas are welcome!
I'm also planning on making it available for Windows Phone and OSX when I've got the time. 
I'm not making any money off of this, it's just a fun side project.


----------



## J087 (Nov 15, 2013)

How does it obtain the games information concerning your TPC info (and picture), villagers in your town, and announcement board information?


----------



## ningyou (Nov 15, 2013)

You make a profile and put that information in


----------



## Snow (Nov 15, 2013)

I'll give it a shot! I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Rendra (Nov 15, 2013)

Could you make it so you could have multiple profiles, for those of us who have 2 or more towns or those who actively play as multiple characters in the same town? This sounds like a great idea. Thanks.


----------



## ningyou (Nov 15, 2013)

Rendra said:


> Could you make it so you could have multiple profiles, for those of us who have 2 or more towns or those who actively play as multiple characters in the same town? This sounds like a great idea. Thanks.



You should be able to make more than one profile and then set them depending on which one you want to use :>
Unless you mean seeing two TPC's at the same time?


----------



## Swiftstream (Nov 15, 2013)

i've downloaded it, but i cant open it 
how do you open a rar file?


----------



## ningyou (Nov 15, 2013)

Swiftstream said:


> i've downloaded it, but i cant open it
> how do you open a rar file?



Winrar is a good option :>


----------



## ningyou (Nov 16, 2013)

Also, what do you guys think would be the best option to package the files with? I'm remaking it into an installaion .msi file, and if there's anything more popular than Winrar like 7zip or Winzip for example, feel free to post suggestions :>


----------



## Snow (Nov 16, 2013)

I had no trouble opening it; I think that a zip file would be easier for most people though. I know I've had friends ask me what to do with rar format before. So far I like how easy it is to set up your profile (especially the way adding your villagers works). The scroll bars are a bit narrow for me, it was actually difficult to scroll down the list of characters. I was a little confused when creating my profile didn't make it the default. I had to go back into settings and manually choose the profile I'd created. Not a big deal but not very intuitive.

To be honest though, once I'd set it up I wasn't sure why I would use it. Since all tasks have to be completed within that day of play and I rarely am playing near my computer I wouldn't really ever use it to keep track of them. By the time I was at my desk to note them, I would have done them. As a phone app it might make more sense. Or if more functionality is coming (although I'm not even sure what).


----------



## ningyou (Nov 16, 2013)

Snow said:


> I had no trouble opening it; I think that a zip file would be easier for most people though. I know I've had friends ask me what to do with rar format before. So far I like how easy it is to set up your profile (especially the way adding your villagers works). The scroll bars are a bit narrow for me, it was actually difficult to scroll down the list of characters. I was a little confused when creating my profile didn't make it the default. I had to go back into settings and manually choose the profile I'd created. Not a big deal but not very intuitive.
> 
> To be honest though, once I'd set it up I wasn't sure why I would use it. Since all tasks have to be completed within that day of play and I rarely am playing near my computer I wouldn't really ever use it to keep track of them. By the time I was at my desk to note them, I would have done them. As a phone app it might make more sense. Or if more functionality is coming (although I'm not even sure what).



Yeah I'll try making it a zip file and see if people still have problems opening it!
I see your point with the app not setting the profile you just made as default, I will definitely put that in for the update :> The scrollbars might be a bit difficult to make wider, but I'll see what I can do!

Yeah I mean it's good if you normally forget events and such, but I am looking for more features to put in. I got an idea to maybe have third tab with like a check list of all the the bugs and fish you need to catch that month. Do you think that would be helpful/needed and most of all worth it? I would probably need to make more databases like the villager one, and that was a pain xD And I agree with you it would be good as phone app as well. I'm doing Android programming at uni right now and I'm going to try to make it for at least that.


----------



## Snow (Nov 16, 2013)

ningyou said:


> Yeah I'll try making it a zip file and see if people still have problems opening it!
> I see your point with the app not setting the profile you just made as default, I will definitely put that in for the update :> The scrollbars might be a bit difficult to make wider, but I'll see what I can do!



Scrollbars definitely aren't a dealbreaker! I do think a zip file would be easier, I think everyone must have a utility for that built in?



ningyou said:


> Yeah I mean it's good if you normally forget events and such, but I am looking for more features to put in. I got an idea to maybe have third tab with like a check list of all the the bugs and fish you need to catch that month. Do you think that would be helpful/needed and most of all worth it? I would probably need to make more databases like the villager one, and that was a pain xD And I agree with you it would be good as phone app as well. I'm doing Android programming at uni right now and I'm going to try to make it for at least that.



I think a bug/fish checklist would be a big help! More than that and it would bloat up too much, but adding current fish/bugs you need to the calendar along with current events would make a lot of sense. So like, on the home page you might have:

today: kabuki wants a cricket
saturday: fishing tournament
the 22nd: someone's birthday
this month's fish/bugs

A phone app would be more helpful with things like "go to Felicity's house at 6 pm", especially if you could set a reminder sound!


----------



## ningyou (Nov 18, 2013)

*BIG UPDATE!*

*- Bug fixes*
* Adding a delivery notice will now not randomly crash the app.
* Removed the annoying horizontal scrollbar on the notice board.
* Fixed the dark texts when using Dark theme.

*- Changes*
* The app now has an installer.
* App will check for updates at start up. (yay!)
* Better looking time and date display by user _JoeRKA_ on ACC.
* The border on the notice board will now match your current theme accent.
* After creating a new profile, that profile now gets set automatically.
* The download package is now a .zip file to make it easier for people without Winrar.

New Download link (I also replaced the one on the first post)


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 18, 2013)

I await a Mac version.


----------



## Snow (Nov 18, 2013)

Downloaded and installed with no trouble! It does look a little better. However, it didn't ask me where I should install it; nor did it look for my previous install. So I had to create my profile all over again. So that could maybe be fixed in the future.


----------



## ningyou (Nov 19, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> I await a Mac version.



Hopefully I can make one soonish :>



Snow said:


> Downloaded and installed with no trouble! It does look a little better. However, it didn't ask me where I should install it; nor did it look for my previous install. So I had to create my profile all over again. So that could maybe be fixed in the future.



Ah yeah, where to install is under the "Advanced" button during the installation, also the old folder wasn't really an installation :> But regarding the profile, I think it might be best if I make it so that the profiles end up in a file that you can move around.
Also changed the installer for the next update to make it easier to see where to install :>


----------



## ningyou (Nov 21, 2013)

Actually I have a question. Right now the notices you add are not connected to the profile you currently have active. Would you guys prefer if it is? So that when you switch to another profile, you won't see the notices from the other one.


----------



## Snow (Nov 21, 2013)

ningyou said:


> Actually I have a question. Right now the notices you add are not connected to the profile you currently have active. Would you guys prefer if it is? So that when you switch to another profile, you won't see the notices from the other one.



Definitely. I hadn't noticed this because I didn't bother setting up a profile for my 2nd town. But I would only want to see one set of notices at a time.


----------



## ningyou (Nov 21, 2013)

Snow said:


> Definitely. I hadn't noticed this because I didn't bother setting up a profile for my 2nd town. But I would only want to see one set of notices at a time.



Right, that's going in to the new update then :>


----------



## ningyou (Nov 24, 2013)

There's a new update out btw if you guys didn't notice yet :>


----------



## ningyou (Nov 27, 2013)

Just thought I would update you guys on how it's going with the Android app.

Screenshot taken with my Xperia S

Right now it's just adding notices that shows up in a plain list on the main screen.
Not quite sure what else to put there.

I will put this up on Google Play when it's finished, for free of course.
The minimum Android version for this is Android 1.6 API level 4.
This is being made in Xamarin Free Edition right now, but I will try other methods, so it might not look exactly like this when finished.


----------



## seven roses34 (Jul 29, 2014)

Just downloaded the Android app. Is there a way to add multiple characters to one town, or can I only add the mayor? Also, was there a way to add a second town? It sounded like the PC version had an ability for multiple profiles but I can't figure it out on the app. 

The app version doesn't seem to be saving the town's native fruit either.


----------



## nekosync (Jul 29, 2014)

I just downloaded it, and it's pretty neat. Good job!


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Jul 29, 2014)

I'll happily download it once I get my 3DS back. It's being repaired at the moment.


----------



## ningyou (Jul 30, 2014)

seven roses34 said:


> Just downloaded the Android app. Is there a way to add multiple characters to one town, or can I only add the mayor? Also, was there a way to add a second town? It sounded like the PC version had an ability for multiple profiles but I can't figure it out on the app.
> 
> The app version doesn't seem to be saving the town's native fruit either.



Sadly there is no support for saving more than one profile at the moment, but this is something I can look into and possibly add in the next update. I'll have a look at why it's not saving the town fruit as well, thanks for pointing it out!

*Edit:* I've been playing around with adding more profiles, I just need to test it some more before I release it.



nekosync said:


> I just downloaded it, and it's pretty neat. Good job!


Thank you! :>



MagicalCat590 said:


> I'll happily download it once I get my 3DS back. It's being repaired at the moment.


I hope you get it back soon! :>


----------



## seven roses34 (Aug 1, 2014)

ningyou said:


> *Edit:* I've been playing around with adding more profiles, I just need to test it some more before I release it.



Wooo! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 1, 2014)

I am annoyed that it's not for the best operating system ever IOS.. >:/


----------



## Mariah (Aug 1, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I am annoyed that it's not for the best phone ever IOS.. >:/



IOS isn't a phone. It's an operating system.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 1, 2014)

Mariah said:


> IOS isn't a phone. It's an operating system.



Stop stalking me. Ps ur sig makes me feel scared


----------



## Mariah (Aug 1, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Stop stalking me. Ps ur sig makes me feel scared


Stalking? I read most of the threads on here. You just happened to be here.


----------



## ningyou (Aug 2, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I am annoyed that it's not for the best operating system ever IOS.. >:/



I would release it for iOS if it wasn't for the massive cost to do so, and the fact that I have no phone to test it with.
Sorry :<


----------



## Yui Z (Aug 2, 2014)

It's a nice idea, but I think I prefer winging my day. I don't want to plan every single thing I do in the game, or else I'll lose interest completely. Besides, the only thing I'm focusing on at the moment is landscaping.

There's probably a lot of people who use it though.


----------



## seven roses34 (Aug 5, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> It's a nice idea, but I think I prefer winging my day. I don't want to plan every single thing I do in the game, or else I'll lose interest completely. Besides, the only thing I'm focusing on at the moment is landscaping.
> 
> There's probably a lot of people who use it though.



I can see liking to wing it. While the app is called a planner, it's mainly for making quick notes so you don't have to keep everything in your head. Things like, ?Deliver present to Punchy,? or, ?Go to Pekoe's house at 11:30.? Then when you've done that stuff you just hit the minus sign and that note is deleted.


----------



## scartwright (Aug 5, 2014)

EDIT: after much googling, the problem was solved.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 5, 2014)

I hope you'll consider making it an app one day for apple app store/android store! I'd love to use this on the go with my phone and 3ds in hand. I love the concept of it! So much easier than writing everything in a notepad. It would also be great to have the list of public works projects so I could keep track of ones I need or possibly how many I have currently. It'd also be nice if checked off bugs/fish were separated from the unchecked ones in separate colums ^^


----------



## ningyou (Aug 6, 2014)

scartwright said:


> EDIT: after much googling, the problem was solved.



Oh, good. I just woke up and got an email with your first post and also started looking into the issue until I saw the edit. I'm glad it got resolved! What was the problem in the end?



xiaonu said:


> I hope you'll consider making it an app one day for apple app store/android store! I'd love to use this on the go with my phone and 3ds in hand. I love the concept of it! So much easier than writing everything in a notepad. It would also be great to have the list of public works projects so I could keep track of ones I need or possibly how many I have currently. It'd also be nice if checked off bugs/fish were separated from the unchecked ones in separate colums ^^



Releasing it for Google Play at least is something that should be doable in the near future :>
I've been a bit busy at the moment, but I'll definitely play around with the things you suggested! Thanks!


----------



## ningyou (Jan 23, 2017)

_Old thread x_x _

I've updated the PC version of the app if anyone's interested.

Link


----------



## Aninceau (Mar 3, 2017)

"A dream code should only consist of numbers and dashes" is untrue, mine has an "A" in it.


----------



## ningyou (Mar 4, 2017)

Aninceau said:


> "A dream code should only consist of numbers and dashes" is untrue, mine has an "A" in it.



I've never encountered one with letters, this is very helpful, thank you!
I will fix that in the next update


----------



## Kaelyn (Mar 26, 2017)

Are there any plans to update this to include the Sanrio villagers?  I have Chai in my town but cannot add her to my profile in the app


----------



## ningyou (Mar 28, 2017)

Kaelyn said:


> Are there any plans to update this to include the Sanrio villagers?  I have Chai in my town but cannot add her to my profile in the app



I would love to, but I will need pixel icons for them. I'll do my best to get them so I can add them to the app


----------



## Corrie (Mar 28, 2017)

Oh my god this looks super helpful!! 

Is it out for Android? I can't seem to find it in the Play Store. What's the exact name for the app?


----------



## ningyou (Mar 29, 2017)

Corrie said:


> Oh my god this looks super helpful!!
> 
> Is it out for Android? I can't seem to find it in the Play Store. What's the exact name for the app?



I'm glad to hear that! \o/
I'm still working on the Android version and will be putting it up for testing soon 
I'm thinking about removing the bug/fish/seafood checklist from the Android version though, since there are already apps out there for that.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 29, 2017)

ningyou said:


> I'm glad to hear that! \o/
> I'm still working on the Android version and will be putting it up for testing soon
> I'm thinking about removing the bug/fish/seafood checklist from the Android version though, since there are already apps out there for that.



Oh! Okay! ^_^ I'll get the desktop version for now then. c:


----------



## ningyou (Apr 1, 2017)

The PC version has an update out now with the Sanrio and Amiibo villagers


----------

